# Ribbed Double Bed Jacquard



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

I used another one of the techniques in Helen Griffiths Book, The Double Bed Book. It is a way of doing double bed jacquard that I was unaware of. I used a heavier yarn than one can usually use for DBJ  a lightweight 3 ply baby yarn - because it is a 1 X 1 needle arrangement on both beds. I used tension 5/5. I thought DBJ could only be full needle rib! Im always learning.  I did a 2 row stripe on the back as you can see in the photo. It ended up about 23 inches wide by 40 inches long. I could have made it a little shorter, but it is ok. My charity baby blanket knit up so quickly, is super soft, thick and warm. Thanks, Helen, for another great technique!  Ann


----------



## Fluffymahoot (Jul 12, 2011)

Lovely, lovely. You give me the inspiration to try new things with our wonderful machines! Thanks!


----------



## topotex (Feb 4, 2014)

You are such a lovely, talented, sharing person! Still wish you lived next door - guess KP is the next-best-thing!


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Yep. It's all been written before me, Ann. I agree with both the previous posters.


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

GrammaAnn said:


> I used another one of the techniques in Helen Griffiths Book, The Double Bed Book. It is a way of doing double bed jacquard that I was unaware of. I used a heavier yarn than one can usually use for DBJ  a lightweight 3 ply baby yarn - because it is a 1 X 1 needle arrangement on both beds. I used tension 5/5. I thought DBJ could only be full needle rib! Im always learning.  I did a 2 row stripe on the back as you can see in the photo. It ended up about 23 inches wide by 40 inches long. I could have made it a little shorter, but it is ok. My charity baby blanket knit up so quickly, is super soft, thick and warm. Thanks, Helen, for another great technique!  Ann


 Awww I really like this.. So pretty Ann !!! I need to get back to my machine,. I haven't knitted in months...


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I love this! I haven't done DBJ in a long time, guess I should add it to this year's bucket list.


----------



## Helengs (Jun 25, 2015)

I am glad you enjoying the book, I love that technique, and it is quicker than doing fnr.
You did a good job Ann. Helen


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Isn't it nice to knit DJ with heavier yarn. It is a very cute blanket.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

KateWood said:


> Isn't it nice to knit DJ with heavier yarn. It is a very cute blanket.


Thank you, Kate, it was great to knit DBJ with something other than 2/24!  Ann


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

That sure is cute- polka dots, adorable for a baby or young child. The colors are so nice. Also something I am aspiring too. Sharron


----------



## capricorn (Jul 24, 2013)

What an inspiration you are Ann, never would of thought of doing DBJ 1x1, must try it.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

You do the most beautiful blankets it makes think I should consider getting a machine. &#128149;&#128077;


----------



## quill-ws (Jul 30, 2014)

Hello Anne, a lovely Blanket. We all learn something new, especially on this wonderful site. The Charity is very lucky to receive your item/s, and I often think, my Husband and I are lucky to have a roof over our heads, there are so many who have not, and there are many more living on or under the Breadline, even in the U.K., one of the Richest Countries in the World! From, Susan, U.K.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Very nice Ann. There are so many different double bed techniques that can be done and it's so nice to see knitters trying them and therefore moving on from just using the main bed. :thumbup:


----------



## txgigi (Feb 19, 2014)

I really need to get that book by Helen Griffiths. Is it still available somewhere?
Thanks,
Jo Ann


----------



## JuDyAEd (Jan 26, 2015)

Very nice Ann. I will put the book on my wish list. Our knitting machines have so much potential and challenge us to do new and better things.


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Beautiful baby blanket love the colors Tks for sharing always love to see your work.


----------



## josephine26 (May 30, 2011)

Ann you have done a lovely blanket you should be proud of your work


----------



## pdljmpr (Dec 16, 2011)

Lovely and so nice to have as an inspiration to try. Thanks.


----------



## Osk (Feb 20, 2015)

That was what I thought to, I found her webside, but I can see that she is also here on KP , http://www.helenengusa.com/techniquebooksgallery.htm

That is really a very nice tecnique and I would like to try it out, and I love your blanket Ann.



txgigi said:


> I really need to get that book by Helen Griffiths. Is it still available somewhere?
> Thanks,
> Jo Ann


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

txgigi said:


> I really need to get that book by Helen Griffiths. Is it still available somewhere?
> Thanks,
> Jo Ann


She is on this forum - you can send her a private message - her user name is helengs. Or you can get her books by download from her by sending her an email. That address is listed on my latest post on my blog http://annsroost.wordpress.com I am pretty sure she said her website is not currently up and working.  Ann


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh goodness, another wonderful technique to try. I've got to get my robber fixed. Great blanket.


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh I i just love DBJ and what a beautiful pattern. Lovely work Anne. Lynette


----------



## janeknits2 (Feb 20, 2015)

Very nice. The stripes compliment the polka dots better than a birds eye on the back would have. A fun charity blanket.


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

That is gorgeous, as always, Ann. To find the book, folks might want to check on Amazon. I've got that book but wouldn't part with it for anything.  I recently located it along with a few other ribber manuals (Tami Noboyuki etc.) and am impatiently awaiting my 'new' knitting room (August or early Sept.) so I can get out the KK-CKIII and start in on all these goodies I've bookmarked here on KP. 

Marge


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm sure this technique is also covered in the book, "A Machine Knitter's Guide to Creating Fabrics" by Susanna Lewis & Julia Weissman. 
That book covers just about everything for both flat and double bed knitting on both French and Japanese KMs including multiple DJ techniques and backings. 
Susieknitter posted a topic specifically for DJ with a variety of techniques including DJ knit double sided on her Brother machine showing knit swatches and providing instructions.
Both Ann's blanket and the one pictured below can be just as easily knit on a Punch Card machine after the card is prepared. Also, Ann's 2 row alternate striped backing is typical for 2 color jacquard.

I've knit DJ with heavier yarns than normally considered as knittable/desirable in both FNR and other DJ rib N arrangements on my std. gauge km since first learning the technique. The FNR set up knit very soft and pliable with double stranded 2/24, 2600 ypp yarn though other knitters stated it'd knit too firm since generally FNR is knit with about 3000+ ypp yarn. It measures 35" square; large enough for a baby cot/crib blanket. 
Ann used a low tension setting knitting her cute blanket with the eon arrangement and light baby weight yarn. Heavier yarn can be used for this technique as long as it's possible to knit it using a 1x1 rib and achieve the weight and drape you want.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

The blanket is beautiful. Love the colors and the design.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you both, Ann and Kate, for raising awareness of this dbj technique. I've always found working one strand with the really thin yarns so "touchy," afraid they were going to break during knitting. Both of these afghans look really nice, and appear to be a great weight for an afghan.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank-you, Spooly & Randiejg. Mine is knit with double stranded 2/24, equal to 2600 ypp like heavier 3ply.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

randiejg said:


> Thank you both, Ann and Kate, for raising awareness of this dbj technique. I've always found working one strand with the really thin yarns so "touchy," afraid they were going to break during knitting. Both of these afghans look really nice, and appear to be a great weight for an afghan.


The baby blankets that I have pictured and posted on here in the past are all done with two strands of 2/28 or 2/30 in each color which I believe I always stated. In some cases I have used three strands for one of the colors, if I wanted it to stand out more so than the others. It's a case of knowing your machine and what it will tolerate....if the carriage is struggling to knit then obviously you are then aware that the yarn is too thick and you change it, if it's happy knitting away then you just carry on.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

It's nice to knit DJ with mixed yarn gauges and textures. The fewer pattern stitches knitting the heavier the yarn that can be knit, especially if using a birds eye backing. I read this in a brother magazine the technique was named semi-double jacquard.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> The baby blankets that I have pictured and posted on here in the past are all done with two strands of 2/28 or 2/30 in each color which I believe I always stated. In some cases I have used three strands for one of the colors, if I wanted it to stand out more so than the others. It's a case of knowing your machine and what it will tolerate....if the carriage is struggling to knit then obviously you are then aware that the yarn is too thick and you change it, if it's happy knitting away then you just carry on.


All Sue's knits and her DJ blankets are outstanding. She's stated it best writing, it's a matter of knowing your machine and what it will tolerate. There's nothing like experience. 
For newer knitters who want to learn to knit this technique I found great instructions in one of the Brother fashion magazines. The title of the article was, semi-double jacquard. It's a great article to more than get your started.

See her DJ swatches here;

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-324248-1.html

I really like the bunny she knit with the blister technique, it's on my bucket list to do


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Just recalled the Slip Stitch Technique book by Denise Musk has an embossed DJ with Ns left out of work on the MB on both sides of the DJ pattern repeat, the double sided dj, blister knit dj and flat bed blister knits...I think the 1x1 arrangement for DJ may be in that publication as well. Anyone know for sure? My book is packed...


----------



## Hinny (Jan 2, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------

